# Passengers and Crew of Air France Flight 447.



## arnisador (Jun 7, 2009)

*At Air France crash site, 4 more bodies recovered*



> Four more bodies were found Sunday bobbing in the ocean near the spot where an Air France jet is believed to have crashed a week ago, bringing the total number of bodies plucked from the water to six, Brazil's military said.
> 
> A French helicopter crew retrieved one body, and Brazilian-led search team recovered three others. None was immediately identified.
> 
> Authorities said pilots searching the mid-Atlantic also spotted additional bodies from the air and are sending ships to recover them



.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 7, 2009)

.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 7, 2009)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 7, 2009)

.


----------



## searcher (Jun 7, 2009)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 7, 2009)

.


----------



## stickarts (Jun 8, 2009)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 9, 2009)

.


----------

